
OctoLinker added Ruby support - stefanbuck
https://github.com/OctoLinker/browser-extension
======
stefanbuck
Most projects consist of many files and third party dependencies. Files are
referencing other files and / or dependencies by language specific statements
like include or require. Dependencies are most likely declared in a file
called manifest e.g. package.json or Gemfile. The OctoLinker browser
extensions makes theses references clickable. No more copy and search.

